# Canon W-E1 Wifi Adaptor Confirmed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2016)

```
<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-related-announcements-coming-for-photokina/">We reported last week</a> that the EOS 7D Mark II would see a wifi adaptor that would be a lot cheaper than the WFT-E7A, and it appears that adaptor will be the W-E1.</p>
<p>Specifications for the W-E1</p>
<ul>
<li>Size: 24.0Mm x 32.0Mm x 2.1Mm</li>
<li>Weight: about 2g</li>
<li>Transmission scheme: IEEE 802.11B / G / N</li>
<li>Transfer range: 10m/33ft</li>
<li>Allows the camera to be remote controlled from a smartphone</li>
<li>Wireless remote operation possible using EOS Utility</li>
</ul>
<p>You an see a page from the manual after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_W-E1_001-1.png"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-26280" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_W-E1_001-1-231x575.png" alt="canon_W-E1_001-1" width="231" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_W-E1_001-1-231x575.png 231w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_W-E1_001-1-411x1024.png 411w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_W-E1_001-1.png 500w" sizes="(max-width: 231px) 100vw, 231px" /></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 2, 2016)

I wonder if it will also work with other, Canon, cameras?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I wonder if it will also work with other, Canon, cameras?


dont hold your breath, its Canon they will be gimping this product. Also wondering the "cheaper" mean on what features will it be gimped.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 2, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it will also work with other, Canon, cameras?
> ...



My guess is that it will work on any Canon with an SD slot, but maybe only certain models will allow remote control whilst others will just have image transfer, I guess the SD contacts would have to be designed to allow remote control of the system from the card. That may rule out older models from being fully compatible. Also I guess there's a chance it doesn't even have storage built in, and can only be used on dual card cameras.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 2, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> My guess is that it will work on any Canon with an SD slot, but maybe only certain models will allow remote control whilst others will just have image transfer, I guess the SD contacts would have to be designed to allow remote control of the system from the card. That may rule out older models from being fully compatible. Also I guess there's a chance it doesn't even have storage built in, and can only be used on dual card cameras.



I expect pretty much the same. Probably even image transfer function only for jpgs, not for RAW images.


----------



## midluk (Aug 2, 2016)

Wasn't the argument against Wi-Fi in the higher end bodies that it doesn't properly work with all the metal around?
And now they tell us it will just work when you place the adapter into a random place without any effort on antenna placement. Then why haven't they put Wi-Fi into the camera in the first place?

Is there any confirmation that this really is for the 7DII?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2016)

midluk said:


> Wasn't the argument against Wi-Fi in the higher end bodies that it doesn't properly work with all the metal around?
> And now they tell us it will just work when you place the adapter into a random place without any effort on antenna placement. Then why haven't they put Wi-Fi into the camera in the first place?
> 
> Is there any confirmation that this really is for the 7DII?


Metal chassis of high end cameras do block Wifi and other radio signals, still the memory card door is made of plastic and is void of metal parts around that area. Thats why eye-fi and other wireless SD cards worked in any camera bodies. Also with special placement of wireless antennas its possible to get wifi and gps working in highend cameras. Samsung had implemented Wifi in their Nx1 even when it was a full mag alloy chassis for body.



Meatcurry said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...


If that's the case then its a bad trade-off, having dual card slots is a big advantage in field and losing one memory card slot just for added wireless functionality is not worth it. Also I would much rather like to see video controls via wifi like Canon recently implemented in 80D. But since its Canon and not Fuji, I dont expect them to add new functionality in old cameras even if its a paid extra like additional wireless adaptor.


----------



## LDS (Aug 2, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> My guess is that it will work on any Canon with an SD slot.



It has the dimensions of a SD card, and probably cameras designed with built-in EyeFi support may work with it, unless Canon used something different enough to require a specific firmware also. But I wouldn't be surprised if these are made by EyeFi for Canon.

Some local storage may be needed for buffering anyway. A 10m range is not so great...


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 2, 2016)

"metal blocking WiFi" always was a 100% bullS___ excuse. Canon could abnd should have built fully working WiFi including remote control functionality, intervalometer and RAW-file transfer into all their cameras ... at least into generation since 5D3, 7D2. Just ridiculous. 

They could have put an antenna around the bezel of back LCD in all these cameras, with the WiFi module itself modular -> small external WiFi-transponder similar in style but better in functionality than Nikon WiFi thingie WU-1A @ USD 59,95 ... http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product/wireless/wu-1a-wireless-mobile-adapter.html 
It plugs into rarely used wired remote control jack, not blocking an SD-slot or flash hotshoe. 

That way Canon could also have avoided the often quoted excuse of different WiFi legislation in different countries, bla bla bla! 

As so often: STUPID Canon. :


----------



## squarebox (Aug 2, 2016)

Weight: 2g!

That seems like it will just be a wire.


----------



## Otara (Aug 2, 2016)

Seems an odd thing to do as a separate feature. Was it really that urgent to do it now instead of putting it into the next model?


----------



## leWrat (Aug 2, 2016)

squarebox said:


> Weight: 2g!
> 
> That seems like it will just be a wire.



It's a typo, it should say 2kg! 
i.e. *Lots *of wire ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 2, 2016)

Otara said:


> Seems an odd thing to do as a separate feature. Was it really that urgent to do it now instead of putting it into the next model?



modular approach is best for WiFi stuff given country-specific regulations and limitations everywhere. Also if WiFi transponder is removable, one can make sure it thing does not such power in some form of standby-mode.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 2, 2016)

The grip based wifi unit has some serious range. I used the one for the 7D for some professional events I was contracted for. It's really very good, but it's eye wateringly expensive and is complicated to connect to a laptop. It needs a Canon camera battery to power...but doesn't come with one in box, which is really disappointing. It requires 3rd party ftp software and dedicated ipaddress and wifi hot spot. But it can pass over to the ftp software everything that the camera shoots. The eye-fi cards are very convenient and have their own bundled software which is one of the weak points. It's got a very limited range in comparison and suffers from regular drop outs. 

After a using both systems at events, it's a lot simpler to shoot on two cards and rotate them out to the laptop every 15 mins or so.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 2, 2016)

size dimensions and weight is the exact same for an SD card. So maybe Canon will start to produce SD cards. 

In Japan, Toshiba Flash Air is ready available and cheap, but does not offer movie downloads.
Lets just keep fingers crossed for 7Dm2 to be able to record 4k with firmware update.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 2, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Estimate of demand to actually use among the people who gripe and moan over added features is 100:3.
> 
> What a bunch of vinegary ingrates, just going by the tone of the geniuses who bash and second guess.
> 
> Sorry, just woke up, saw a nice feature soon to be available at a cheaper price, and a bunch of really sour posts following. Give me some coffee.



Well...Mr Sour grapes in the morning...I have used both systems in a professional capacity and yes I stumped up the cash for them both and compared both systems. What you are reading is a general dissatisfaction for camera based wi-fi devices in general. They both suck...ok. The grip based version is a lot better...but also a LOT more expensive. Both are let down by wireless network infrastructure tecnology...neither of these systems are "plug and go". Both need a lot of configuring on the laptop and the wifi card / grip. Both systems need 3rd party software to work...so don't think that you can rock up to a venue with this kit in an unopened box...it won't work unless you do a few dry runs first. I used an eye-fi card (with a CF adapter) on a 5DII and a WFT-E5 on a 7D. The WFT-E5 needs a LP-E6 battery to function (the camera still needs it's battery too) and doesn't have one in the box...neither does the blurb tell you this when you buy it. Thankfully, I have several spares. But that's an additional £50 spend. 
The eye-fi's range is very over stated and the WFT-E5 is very understated. The eye-fi's range is line of sight from the side of the camera door. It's a lot less from the other side of the camera and things like walls really reduce that signal. The WFT-E5's signal punches through any wall...but that's the difference between a £50 product and a £500 product. Both systems assume that you have your own private wi-fi router to connect to. If you just have a laptop, things get quite complicated. In the manual for the eye-fi card, it clearly stated that the limitations of range and functions were due to various camera models and their card slots. I've not tried one on a 5DIII. The eye-fi card felt like a toy in comparison, and wasn't reliable in a professional capacity. Maybe that's changed with this new card. 

This isn't sour grapes...it's an honest evaluation on my experiences and disappointments with two similar items of technology. 
To quote the late Douglas Adams: "Science is what we hope for...technology is what we get stuck with". Some one answered him..."So...what's Technology then?"...to which Douglas replied "Does it need a manual?" and walked away.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 2, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> size dimensions and weight is the exact same for an SD card. So maybe Canon will start to produce SD cards.
> 
> In Japan, Toshiba Flash Air is ready available and cheap, but does not offer movie downloads.
> Lets just keep fingers crossed for 7Dm2 to be able to record 4k with firmware update.



I think more likely is a collaboration with eye-fi. I guessing Canon have asked eye-fi to make the device and Canon have integrated some of the functionality to the camera firmware needed to make the two work better. I'm guessing that it'll only work on newer models with this new firmware integration, starting with the 7DII and probably the 5D4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> But since its Canon and not Fuji, I dont expect them to add new functionality in old cameras...



Right. Because they didn't add features to the 5DII (manual audio gain, etc.). They didn't add features to the 7D (a 66% increase in RAW buffer depth, Auto ISO limits, etc.). They didn't add features to the 5DIII (uncompressed HDMI out, f/8 AF, etc.). They didn't add features to the 1D X (f/8 AF, EC in M mode). So if you wouldn't expect Canon to add new functionality in old cameras, it's because either your memory or your knowledge of facts – or both – is badly flawed. 




YuengLinger said:


> What a bunch of vinegary ingrates, just going by the tone of the geniuses who bash and second guess.
> 
> Sorry, just woke up, saw a nice feature soon to be available at a cheaper price, and a bunch of really sour posts following. Give me some coffee.



Just don't let anyone piss in your Wheaties. It seems to have happened to some here, and it didn't end well.


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> "metal blocking WiFi" always was a 100% bullS___ excuse. Canon could abnd should have built fully working WiFi including remote control functionality, intervalometer and RAW-file transfer into all their cameras ... at least into generation since 5D3, 7D2. Just ridiculous.
> 
> They could have put an antenna around the bezel of back LCD in all these cameras, with the WiFi module itself modular -> small external WiFi-transponder similar in style but better in functionality than Nikon WiFi thingie WU-1A @ USD 59,95 ... http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product/wireless/wu-1a-wireless-mobile-adapter.html
> It plugs into rarely used wired remote control jack, not blocking an SD-slot or flash hotshoe.
> ...


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 2, 2016)

The English unit dimensions are kind of, ummm, interesting.

0.94 x 41.26 x 0.08 in.

I think it was supposed to say:

0.94 x 1.26 x 0.08 in.


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 2, 2016)

If I were a betting man, if I were Canon I would license the eye-fi card, and then add firmware to the Camera for the remote control and other features.

For the volume, there is likely no reason for Canon to reinvent this wheel. Eye-Fi probably opened up there interface to allow for addition communication from a third party app (Canon remote control) to the host camera.

Speculation of course. 

If so, cool win for Eye-Fi, and cool win for 7D-ii customers.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> "metal blocking WiFi" always was a 100% bullS___ excuse. Canon could abnd should have built fully working WiFi including remote control functionality, intervalometer and RAW-file transfer into all their cameras ... at least into generation since 5D3, 7D2. Just ridiculous.
> 
> They could have put an antenna around the bezel of back LCD in all these cameras, with the WiFi module itself modular -> small external WiFi-transponder similar in style but better in functionality than Nikon WiFi thingie WU-1A @ USD 59,95 ... http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product/wireless/wu-1a-wireless-mobile-adapter.html
> It plugs into rarely used wired remote control jack, not blocking an SD-slot or flash hotshoe.
> ...



except where you suggest it to be would be very unidirectional and not omni directional with a fixed LCD.. unless you expect and want your RF signals to punch through your sensor.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure what to think about this. The devil is in the details. It really needs to be a simple, plug and play solution. If it isn't as simple and intuitive as a smart phone, then it's a fail. That's the real competition for file sharing. Canon, Nikon and Sony have all failed miserably on connectivity.


----------



## Marauder (Aug 2, 2016)

Very curious about this one! If the price and performance are reasonable, this will be a nice addition for my 7D II. It doesn't need a huge range and I wouldn't expect it to match the reach of the current wireless adapter, which is fully clear of the body. But if it can give a range similar to the Eye Fi, but allow remote access via the app similar to the way the 80D does, it will be a very cool item! 

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > But since its Canon and not Fuji, I dont expect them to add new functionality in old cameras...
> ...


But then Canon didnt add backward compatibility for ST-E3-RT to 7D. According to their own classification of cameras after 2012 to be fully compatible with RT system, (if I remember correctly) EOS 1200D isn't even fully compatible with RT system. Also GP-E2 not fully backwards compatible with older cameras. Also didnt Magic Lantern already unlock all the video features for 5D mk II/III users long before Canon decided to "upgrade" gimped firmwares. 
Edit: I still dont understand why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild. 



Azure Sapphire by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## Talley (Aug 2, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Thats not canons fault. You could of easily just spread the cards out over the day. Cards are cheap right?... There are options to backup SD cards in the field to a portable HDD. Granted dual slots would be great but failure rates are very low.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2016)

I am going to wait for the device to be released and then use it before I pass judgement on it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 2, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Edit: I still dont understand why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild.


so let me get this straight.

you shot images of rare butterflies,etc .. and waited DAYS before dumping the card onto some other device, for backup purposes .. and that's canon's fault.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild.



The answer is fairly easy.... if you want high-end features then you buy a high end camera. For the vast bulk of users, the idea of using two card slots is laughable. Even if they had the ability, most would not use it. Canon decided (and I think rightfully) that in the introductory bodies a dual card slot would not be useful and would add un-necessary complexity to the user. Remember that most of these cameras are left in "green box" mode....


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 2, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I still dont understand why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild.
> ...



I think he meant "a day's worth".


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild.
> ...



IMHO

1) xxD bodies aren't introductory.

2) "There are two SD slots, you may leave one empty" isn't complex.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



I agree that the XXD body isn't introductory As far as I know there is really only one currently anyway: the 80D.

I disagree that most 80D users (and 40/50/6070 D users previously) leave the camera on "green box" mode, which is frankly kind of insulting. It's the second-most costly APS-C Canon and as the 7D has become pretty much a specialist camera, it's really the all-rounder at the upper end of the crop sensor line. 

As far as dual-slots go, though, that's a feature that has been gradually moving down-market and may eventually end up in the line, but I suspect that Canon's research showed that it isn't a major issue for most users, especially given that SD cards are actually quite reliable and much more durable than they appear (CF cards and slots are actually more fragile). Still, unfortunately, a card failure can happen. I've never been that unlucky but I know it does happen. Curious though, what the brand was and how frequently the shooter checked the files. One reason why I prefer more cards with less capacity than fewer cards with higher capacity.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Perhaps my use of "introductory" was a bad choice of words..... What I really meant was non-high-end cameras....

And yes, I have had cards fail in my 60D and fortunately the loss was minimal (files corrupted, lost the JPG but not the RAW on one card, a dozen or so shots on the other)

And yes, I have seen many people shooting their xxD camera in "green box" mode. I have seen 5DIII and 7DII cameras in "green box" mode..... Remember, we are enthusiasts in this forum.... we do not represent the typical consumer....


----------



## TW (Aug 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I am going to wait for the device to be released and then use it before I pass judgement on it.



Sheesh, who's this guy? Talkin' like a crazy person. Must be some sort of nut!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2016)

Otara said:


> Seems an odd thing to do as a separate feature. Was it really that urgent to do it now instead of putting it into the next model?



Its not in a model, its separate, basically a eye-fi SD card that has 2 way communication. No info as to any memory it might have. If there is no internal memory, it may just work for 2 slot cameras like the 7D or 5D MK III. 

I've seen no Canon patents mentioned for such a device, so it may well be made by eye-fi.

Since most new cameras have built-in Wi-Fi, its definitely a product with a limited market. Many users will not give up a card slot to get Wi-Fi. I use a eye-fi card in my 5D MK III, but its also a SD card.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > why the ****** is Canon not giving Eos XXD users Dual SD card slots, during my recent trip in Himalayas thanks to a SD card failure I lost a days worth of pics consisting of some dozen or so rare butterflies and orchids. Now I have to wait another year and hope I find all those again in wild.
> ...


EOS XXD is not "introductory" camera by any stretch of imagination, also in the same price range Nikon has been offering Dual SD slots(and AF linked spot metering) for ages now with D7XX0 series of cameras. What complexity does Dual memory card add? You can just insert one memory card and shoot straight away, it's not rocket science. Also I have this bad habit of packing memory cards equal to no. of days I will be shooting in field( since I shoot flowers, butterflies, and herps with little bit of landscape I dont need more than 16GB card a day). And I make it a point to change memory cards every 24hrs and insert a new freshly formatted card into camera. Since I was trekking alone in Himalayas I had to compromise on the camera kit that I carried in the bag as I to prioritise trekking gear to camera gear, and I didnt carry 5D mk III(even though it was avl to me). The SD card that failed contained photos taken in 24hrs or 1 day of shooting in Himalayas. And now I have to wait another year(if I decide to make another trek to Himalayas) and then finding those rare butterflies and orchids will depend on luck.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm wondering whether this adapter is actually for the 5D4, that would be a bit disappointing.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 3, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> I'm wondering whether this adapter is actually for the 5D4, that would be a bit disappointing.



hehe, that would indeed be so truly STUPID Canon fashion!
new canon sd-wifi adapter for 6D4 ... and if we are lucky also for later EOS mirrorslappers launched from 2016 onwards ... i would rate this expectation [CR2]


----------



## Otara (Aug 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Otara said:
> 
> 
> > Seems an odd thing to do as a separate feature. Was it really that urgent to do it now instead of putting it into the next model?
> ...



Yes if its just a neat little product that is similar to the nikon option, it would make more sense. It was the 7D2 firmware and this being linked together that seemed a bit odd to me, its not exactly coming across as a 'wow' addition worth announcing at an event to me, even though it might have its uses.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 3, 2016)

Canon branded EYE-FI cards and new firmware that allows this functionality. WOW if this is all that Canon is planning, they are really blowing it. Start listening to Maeda-san and innovate please!

No one in Japan will buy eye-fi, as Flash Air by Toshiba are super cheap already.


----------



## George D. (Aug 3, 2016)

"Wi-Fi functions: Connection to smartphones: (images can be viewed, controlled and received), remote control of the camera using smartphone is possible"...

Remote control also means shutter control? Then Canon RC-6 wireless remote control (cost abt. USD 20) becomes redundant perhaps even the remote switches RS-xx for close-up and long time exposures (USD 40 max.), timer controller TC-xx (USD 135), the 100m range LC-5. If so, this smartphone thing appears attractive (if you got a smartphone). What's its range not clear though.


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 3, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> What complexity does Dual memory card add?



If you chip set only supports a single card, then you have to create a second interface using another part. Which of course requires are driver for that other interface part, and of course you need to communicate to that other interface part.

All supposition, but the lines have to go somewhere. The CFast bus might be able to have more than one device on the bus, but I am pretty sure SD and CF cards can not share the control lines with more than one card.

tom


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 3, 2016)

Quite a few pros use the 6D as a 2nd or 3rd body, some for the fact it has both wi-if and GPS built-in. However ANY full frame camera north of £1,000 should have a 2nd card slot even if they are both SD but that's not the case. Canon has taken a different route to Nikon both the D610 and the D750 are two slot cameras and that enables immediate switch over and I would like to see Canon adopt this for the 6D MKII. Canon has made one tiny firmware change to the 6D and none so far to the 5DS / 5DSr so it's not true to say they enhance all cameras like they did with the 7D and 5D MKIII through firmware. 
I do know I miss wi-if on the 5DS which I use a lot on the 6D, the 5DS is a great landscape camera let down by not being able to use your iPhone or iPad as a 2nd screen off camera in live view. Would I use the SD slot for Canon W-E1? Hell yes at worst it offers the same number of slots as the 6D, at best I get remote live view and transfer to an iPad to review shots on a larger screen in the field and maintain the 50MP advantage of the 5DS.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2016)

I just don't see the clamouring for twin card slots, and never have even though I use cameras with dual slots. I rarely use both unless I am shooting via CamRanger then shoot jpeg to SD just to get the fastest download.

I have had far fewer card issues than film issues and they never made a camera that shot to two rolls of film at the same time.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 3, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Canon branded EYE-FI cards and new firmware that allows this functionality. WOW if this is all that Canon is planning, they are really blowing it. Start listening to Maeda-san and innovate please!
> 
> No one in Japan will buy eye-fi, as Flash Air by Toshiba are super cheap already.


.
Cry much?
I don't think anyone else is assuming this is all that is happening from Canon for photokina.
Also of it allows for full or partial remote control, it's not just an eyefi card.

This looks like Pentax's flucard.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I have had far fewer card issues than film issues and they never made a camera that shot to two rolls of film at the same time.



I'd like to see a retro camera where:


If you accidentally pop open the card slot cover it erases the entire card;
You put the card in the camera but if you forget to check a "record" light during exposures the card might not be recording;
Shutter release without card is the only option, and the camera has no playback function so you can't verify if it is recording;
You have to pick the ISO of the card when you put it in the camera and you can't change it once it's in there.

I sure miss film – NOT


----------



## kevl (Aug 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I just don't see the clamouring for twin card slots, and never have even though I use cameras with dual slots. I rarely use both unless I am shooting via CamRanger then shoot jpeg to SD just to get the fastest download.
> 
> I have had far fewer card issues than film issues and they never made a camera that shot to two rolls of film at the same time.



I was shooting an event recently with my new 7DII and my 5DIII. It was the first event with the 7D having always used a consumer level camera as my second body. I checked how full my CF Card was by selecting the format card menu. When I went to exit I hit "OK" instead of "Cancel"... before my eyes 100 photos of awards & speakers disappeared from my memory card. 

I had to go over to the client to tell them I had just deleted the images I was paid to shoot. As I was telling him I remembered that this is the 7DII and I had put two cards in it.... with massive relief I told him I had not lost the images after all.  My pride took a hit but my wallet didn't. 

Also, film tends to be physically damaged... memory cards fail instantly and with no warning or indication. These are vital differences.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I have had far fewer card issues than film issues and they never made a camera that shot to two rolls of film at the same time.



At least not a dedicated one. But with a little ingenuity...

http://petapixel.com/2011/02/15/shooting-with-two-35mm-films-in-a-medium-format-camera/


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 3, 2016)

kevl said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't see the clamouring for twin card slots, and never have even though I use cameras with dual slots. I rarely use both unless I am shooting via CamRanger then shoot jpeg to SD just to get the fastest download.
> ...



If that had been the only card with your images you could still almost certainly have recovered them. A quick format only erases the file directory, not the actual data. If you didn't write anything else to the card then data recovery applications such as Recuva, Lexar's Image Rescue, or Transcend's RecoveRx would likely have recovered all of your files.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Aug 3, 2016)

sounds good to me!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > What complexity does Dual memory card add?
> ...


My comment was reply to a comment regarding ease of use, not the electronic and associated software design part. Also having written code for custom hw for signal simulators, software code doesnt add too much resources to development.


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 4, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> LoneRider said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Sorry, and on the users side it should not, if the user is capable of operating a DSLR, they should br able to handle a second slot. As far as the software itself, depends on how diabolical the HW designer is  I've lived on both sides of that one.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > LoneRider said:
> ...


I just learned Computer sciences for my engineering degree, only learned basics of electronics and signal processing. I was much more interested in networks and network security.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 8, 2016)

It's interesting to observe how much wailing, moaning, griping, whining and acrimony some rumors can foment. Here's an announcement about an inexpensive little option that promises new capabilities, and from some of the posts, you would think it'll cause those individuals' worlds to literally end.

I'm personally just hoping that it will support the 5D III with remote capability using the EOS Utility. I don't need a lot of range, I just want to be able to control the camera from my laptop without having to be tethered with a USB cable.

If that turns out to be the case, I'll buy two. (I'm almost certain I'll buy a 2nd 5D III after the 5D IV is released.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 8, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> It's interesting to observe how much wailing, moaning, griping, whining and acrimony some rumors can foment. Here's an announcement about an inexpensive little option that promises new capabilities, and from some of the posts, you would think it'll cause those individuals' worlds to literally end.
> 
> I'm personally just hoping that it will support the 5D III with remote capability using the EOS Utility. I don't need a lot of range, I just want to be able to control the camera from my laptop without having to be tethered with a USB cable.
> 
> If that turns out to be the case, I'll buy two. (I'm almost certain I'll buy a 2nd 5D III after the 5D IV is released.)



I have a similar sentiment. It seems so many can't be happy unless they have something to be unhappy about.

I am always amazed at the inconsistency of photographers in their clamour for wireless flash systems,with many citing the absence of wires as the main benefit and yet they have an irresistible draw to tethered shooting via a fancy USB or ethernet cable!


----------

